# Dog sitting!!!



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm house/dog/cat sitting until Wednesday, so I thought I would share some pics of the pup (sheltie/border collie mix) and the kitty.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

That is one pretty dog! I'm a sucker for dogs with elegant heads though. The greyhound lover in me, I guess!

Kitty looks like it's eyes are different colors, are they?

Personally, I love house sitting. To me it is kind of like a mini vacation with new surroundings! Lol


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Spencer said:


> That is one pretty dog! I'm a sucker for dogs with elegant heads though. The greyhound lover in me, I guess!
> 
> Kitty looks like it's eyes are different colors, are they?
> 
> Personally, I love house sitting. To me it is kind of like a mini vacation with new surroundings! Lol


This dog is SUCH a doll. I am so in love with her. I'm trying to figure out how to break the news to her owners that I'm stealing her.

The cat's eyes are the same colour, I think the lighting just makes them look different. She has a funky tail though. I'll try to get a picture of it sometime this week, but she hides from the dog most of the day


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

That dog sure is a cutie! Definite sheltie face on a border collie body. We rescued a sheltie growing up (Maggie), but she had such a strong working drive we ended up placing her with friends on a local farm where she could herd till her heart's content.


----------

